
Why Pandora bought an FM radio station - nikunjk
http://thehill.com/blogs/congress-blog/technology/304763-why-pandora-bought-an-fm-radio-station
======
janesvilleseo
I am not surprised they bought a radio station. I am surprised that it took
them this long to do it.

I just think that it is silly that such games have to be played. I am sure
Pandora didn't want to play these silly games, but sometimes you do what you
have to.

Disclosure: I am a paying member of Pandora.

~~~
hobs
Exactly, I just smirked and thought to myself "Your move."

